
Shutting Themselves In - mahipal
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/01/15/magazine/15japanese.html?pagewanted=all
======
pwim
I watched _Tokyo!_ last night, which included a short movie about the
_hikikomori_ phenomenon.

------
bosch
Well on one hand you could get a heck of a lot of coding done while being in
your room for 14 years...

